# How to buy abandoned palace in Poland?



## Alex Smooth (Sep 29, 2021)

I've just moved to Poland and I would like to do some investments here. I'm thinking about opening hotel, restauran, maybe conference center. I found perfect place for it, but I don't know how to buy it: https://www.urbex-travel.com/chateau-pilica/ I know, that the owner, Barbara Johnson died 8 years ago. Who should I contact?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Alex Smooth said:


> I've just moved to Poland and I would like to do some investments here. I'm thinking about opening hotel, restauran, maybe conference center. I found perfect place for it, but I don't know how to buy it: https://www.urbex-travel.com/chateau-pilica/ I know, that the owner, Barbara Johnson died 8 years ago. Who should I contact?


Contact the local municipality for a start.

I hope you have lots of money to spare.


----------



## Alex Smooth (Sep 29, 2021)

ALKB said:


> Contact the local municipality for a start.
> 
> I hope you have lots of money to spare.


Yes, I'm aware the cost of this kind of building. 

So, I'll try to contact the municipality. Keep fingers crossed for me!


----------

